# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Soekris

## akripo

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όποιος έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο soekris να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας για την ποιότητα που έχει σαν κατασκευή και τον τρόπο που το προμηθευτήκατε.

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το net4801-60 με το 2.5" disk bay και δεν μπορώ να βρώ εντός της Ελλάδας κάποιο μαγαζί που να πουλάει soekris hardware.

Επίσης, ομαδικές παραγγελίες έχουν γίνει ποτέ απο εδώ μέσα σχετικά με soekris hardware και αν υπάρχει καμιά τέτοια μελοντική προοπτική  ::  ?

----------


## alasondro

Μια χαρά είναι αλλά λίγο ακριβά.....Εσύ τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις; Αμα θες περίμενε λίγο καιρό που θα βγει καινούργιο μοντέλο (net5501) και θα είναι τούμπανο  ::   ::  .Ενας θεός ξέρει όμως πόσο θα κάνει  ::   ::  . Στην ελλάδα δεν νομίζω να βρεις κάποιο μαγαζί που να τα πουλάει

----------


## akripo

> Μια χαρά είναι αλλά λίγο ακριβά.....Εσύ τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις; Αμα θες περίμενε λίγο καιρό που θα βγει καινούργιο μοντέλο (net5501) και θα είναι τούμπανο   .Ενας θεός ξέρει όμως πόσο θα κάνει   . Στην ελλάδα δεν νομίζω να βρεις κάποιο μαγαζί που να τα πουλάει


Σκοπεύω να αγοράσω το net4801-60 μαζί με έναν 40άρη 2.5 δίσκο για το πατάρι του σπιτιου για adsl/wireless κατεβαστήρι και σερβερόπισο (για μικρή κατανάλωση ρεύματος κυρίως μιας που θα δουλεύει 24ωρα) και ένα φτηνότερο μόνο με cf και 1-2 minipci slots για ταρατσοπισο για σύνδεση στο awmn  :: 

Βασικά το site τους φαίνεται ψιλοχήμα και δεν μου εμπνέει εμπιστοσύνη για αγορές μέσω internet...

----------


## alasondro

Για την σύνδεση σου στο awmn θα σου πρότεινα ένα wrap ή ένα routerboard ακόμη καλύτερα, που είναι αρκετά πιο φθηνά και κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά. Τώρα για το κατεβαστήρι ψάξε το καλύτερα γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν το soekris έχει αρκετά δυνατή cpu για torrents emule κτλ.

Πάντως δες τα
http://www.cortexsystems.net και
http://soekris.kd85.com/

----------


## argi

Έχω παρει απο τον kd85.com ή κάτι τέτοιο (απο Βελγιο αν δεν κανω λαθος).
Ταχύτατος και πολύ ωραίος τύπος... 

Το soekris σαν μηχάνημα είναι πολύ καλό (καλύτερο απο όσο λένε σε κάποια σημεία απο τα λοιπά embedded).

Είναι βέβαια λίγο τσιμπιμενο αλλά έχει και μια κανονική pci...

Στο σπίτι φιλοξενεί το asterisk μου... (το μεγάλο... αυτό με την pci... νομιζω έίναι το 4801...)

Για περισσότερα επί του τεχνικού ας πει ο bliz ή ο paravoid που ξέρω ότι έχουν παίξει αρκετά με αυτά...

@rg!

----------


## akripo

@alasondro
Έχω σκοπό να βάλω στο "μικρό" soekris το pfsence, το οποίο το γουστάρω τρελά.

@argi
Το asterisk δουλεύει καλά στο soekris σου? δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την cpu?

----------


## argi

Μην φανταστείς ότι κάνεις κάνεις κανα τρελλό transcoding αλλά εσωτερικά έχω alaw και βγάζει και τα ολίγα G729 που χρειάζεται για οικιακή χρήση...

@rg!

----------

